# 10 hot disney princess look alikes



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.smashinglists.com/10-hottest-disney-princesses-look-alike-models/

Amazing look alikes.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Have you been to disney Orlando? Some of the princeses there looks pretty good.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

more like disney princess slut lookalikes... with the exception of maybe 2.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> more like disney princess slut lookalikes... with the exception of maybe 2.


Have you not learned anything from the slutWalk? http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/story/2011/04/03/slut-walk-toronto.html

Just because Women dress like "sluts" doesn't mean they are......


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kerohime said:


> more like disney princess slut lookalikes... with the exception of maybe 2.


Ouch~! LOL.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Mmm... Mmmm... Mmmmm... Rapunsel...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

mmmmmm.... Alice and SnowWhite....


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

mm the guy in the background..

wait what?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

snow white is more like snow yellow. =P


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> mm the guy in the background..
> 
> wait what?


Oh noes!! Lol!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Have you been to disney Orlando? Some of the princeses there looks pretty good.


Have not been there since I was a kid. Can't remember now if I saw any. Only can vaguely remember seeing Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> more like disney princess slut lookalikes... with the exception of maybe 2.


Which 2? Perhaps Belle?


----------

